

U.S. Steps Up Probe Of Hiring In Tech - dabent
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304703104575174293867620832.html

======
cmars232
> Skilled computer scientists with some management responsibilities, for
> instance, often make base salaries of $180,000 to $210,000.

Really? Where? Is that in USD?

~~~
ewanmcteagle
I don't think this is rare at big companies especially when taking into
account stock grants and bonuses. With stock grants engineer salaries can
reach the lower end of this range from what I have seen.

~~~
s3graham
It says _base_ though. (Apparently I should be sorting out a raise!)

------
abossy
This is a duplicate of: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1255097>

